# [SEMI-SOLVED]Zsh+emerge - maly problem

## dylon

Witajcie.

Zazwyczaj uzywam zsh ale ten, w polaczeniu z emerge, ma maly feler.

Jesli chce emergowac cos o danej wersji (czyli z =) to dostaje blad.

```
>root@dylon<# emerge -av =sys-process/htop-0.8.3

zsh: sys-process/htop-0.8.3 not found

```

Byc moze w gre wchodzi jakas opcja za duzo/za malo w konfiguracji...

```
>root@dylon<:/root>)# cat .zshrc 

# The following lines were added by compinstall

#zstyle ':completion:*' completer _approximate

zstyle :compinstall filename '/root/.zshrc'   

#zstyle ':completion:*:descriptions' format '%U%B%d%b%u'

#zstyle ':completion:*:warnings' format '%BSorry, no matches for: %d%b'

zstyle ':completion:*:descriptions' format '%U%B%d%b%u'                

zstyle ':completion:*:warnings' format '%BSorry, no matches for: %d%b' 

autoload -Uz compinit

compinit             

autoload -U promptinit

promptinit            

setprompt() {

        ###  

        # Need this so the prompt will work.

        setopt prompt_subst                 

        ###

        ## See if we can use colors.

        autoload colors zsh/terminfo

        if [[ "$terminfo[colors]" -ge 8 ]]; then

                colors                          

        fi                                      

        PROMPT="%(!.%{$fg_bold[red]%}>%n@%m<%{$reset_color%}:%d>)%# "

}

setprompt

#PROMPT='%n@%m %B%/ %#%b '    # default prompt

zstyle ':completion:*' use-cache on           

zstyle ':completion:*' cache-path ~/.zsh/cache

zstyle ':completion:*' completer _complete _approximate

zstyle ':completion:*' list-colors ''                  

zstyle ':completion:*' max-errors 3                    

zstyle ':completion:*:*:kill:*' menu yes select        

zstyle ':completion:*:kill:*'  force-list always       

zstyle ':mime:.avi' handler mplayer %s

zstyle ':mime:.avi' flags needsterminal

zstyle ':mime:.AVI' handler mplayer %s 

zstyle ':mime:.AVI' flags needsterminal

autoload -U zsh-mime-setup             

zsh-mime-setup                         

setopt auto_cd

setopt complete_in_word

#setopt correctall     

setopt extended_glob   

setopt hist_ignore_all_dups

setopt hist_ignore_space   

setopt share_history       

unsetopt hist_save_by_copy 

unsetopt always_last_prompt

setopt always_to_end       

unsetopt beep              

setopt check_jobs          

# Lines configured by zsh-newuser-install

HISTFILE=~/.histfile                     

HISTSIZE=1000                            

SAVEHIST=1000                            

setopt appendhistory                     

# End of lines configured by zsh-newuser-install

alias -g la='ls -la'

alias -g pusty_katalog='ls -ld **/*(/^F)'      

alias -g C='| wc -l'                           

alias -g S='| sort'                            

alias -g T='| tail'                            

alias -g VL=/var/log                           

eval `dircolors -b`

alias rm='rm -i'

alias cp='cp -i'

alias mv='mv -i'

alias lal='la -l'

alias close='eject -t'

alias telnet='telnet -8'

alias root='su -'

alias cf='egrep -v "^[[:cntrl:] ]*[#;]|^[[:cntrl:] ]*$"'

alias mkdir='mkdir -p'

alias h='history'

alias j='jobs -l'

alias which='type -a'

alias ..='cd ..'

alias path='echo -e ${PATH//:/\\n}'

alias libpath='echo -e ${LD_LIBRARY_PATH//:/\\n}'

alias print='/usr/bin/lp -o nobanner -d $LPDEST'

alias du='du -kh'       # Makes a more readable output.

alias df='df -kTh'

alias ll="ls -l --group-directories-first"

alias ls='ls -hF --color'  # add colors for filetype recognition

alias la='ls -Al'          # show hidden files

alias lx='ls -lXB'         # sort by extension

alias lk='ls -lSr'         # sort by size, biggest last

alias lc='ls -ltcr'        # sort by and show change time, most recent last

alias lu='ls -ltur'        # sort by and show access time, most recent last

alias lt='ls -ltr'         # sort by date, most recent last

alias lm='ls -al |more'    # pipe through 'more'

alias lr='ls -lR'          # recursive ls

alias tree='tree -Csu'     # nice alternative to 'recursive ls'

#bindkey "^[[A" history-beginning-search-backward #Up Arrow

#bindkey "^[[B" history-beginning-search-forward #Down Arrow

bindkey "^[r" history-incremental-search-forward

bindkey "^[[1~" beginning-of-line

bindkey "^[[4~" end-of-line

bindkey "\e[3~" delete-char

stty -ixon

path=($path /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /sbin /usr/sbin /usr/local/sbin ~/bin ~/skrypty .)

```

Moze ktos z Was juz sie spotkal z takim drazniacym problemem?

----------

## mistix

Ja daje coś takiego emerge -pv '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6'

----------

## dylon

Cudzyslow tez dziala. ale to nie jest wygodne rozwiazanie  :Smile: 

----------

## c0oba

Wygodniejsze jest dopełnianie emerge'a przez zsh i cudzysłowy, niż wpisywanie ręczne bez cudzysłowów:P Tym bardziej że wpisujesz tylko pierwszy cudzysłów.

----------

## SlashBeast

nie bez powodu te cudzyslowy sa, mi sie to bardzo podoba, tak samo, jak nie dasz nazwy pliku w cudzyslowie ktora zawiera spacje, to musisz poprzedzic spacje czy inne specjalnie znaki slashem. np. foo\ bar zamiast "boo bar".

warto rowniez pamietac, ze...

ZSH FTW

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ZSH FTW

 

Prawde mowiac pierwszy raz widze ten skrot... 

Chodzi Ci o :

"For The Win" czy "Fuck The World" ?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

for the win.

----------

## dylon

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Wygodniejsze jest dopełnianie emerge'a przez zsh i cudzysłowy, niż wpisywanie ręczne bez cudzysłowów Tym bardziej że wpisujesz tylko pierwszy cudzysłów.

 

Rzeczywiscie  :Smile:   Najtrudniejsze, to porzucic przyzwyczajenia z bash-a i okazuje sie, ze faktycznie to jest wygodne  :Smile: 

----------

